# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  حديقة النباتات في مدينة سانت لويس - تصويري

## osha

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بقالي كتير اوي مانزلتش اي صور 
اصلا عندي صور من 2006 بافكر ارفعهم لسه وربنا يديلكم طولة العمر 

الصور دي جديدة يادوب من شهر مايو بس يعني طازة بنار الفرن 

رحلتنا النهارده حتكون في حديقةالنباتات بمدينة سانت لويس بولاية ميزوري بالوسط الامريكي - حيث أقيم
وحديقة النباتات هنا كانت اصلا عبارة عن الحديقة الخلفية الواسعة جدا لأحد القصور المملوكة لأحد أثرياء المنطقة والتي أوصى بها للمدينة لتكون حديقة للنباتات بعد وفاته 
وهو اصلا كان بيجمع نباتات من كل انحاء العالم وبعد وفاته استمر العمل بالحديقة كما أوصى وبرعاية الكثير من المتبرعين لتبقى الحديقة معلما من معالم المدينة يجب على كل زائر أن يزوره

دي صور للقصر بتاع المالك الاساسي ومازال موجود بداخل الحديقة ومحاط بعناية فائقة 











ودي شوية صور متنوعة للحديقة ومنها الجزء الاندلسي على الطراز الاسلامي بس كان مغلق للتجديدات بس قدرت اصور المدخل بتاعه
وكمان فيه صورة لمجسم تعبيري عن وحدة الاديان 
حتلاقوا فيه نجمة مع هلال وصليب ونجمة داوود وكمان تمثال بوذا
اسيبكم مع الصور وكفاية رغي















url=http://up.haridy.org][/url]








*

----------


## sameh atiya

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
صغرت الصور وحفظتهم فى فولدر تانى
وبدأت أرفع على هريدى
وفى الآخر لقيت نفسى بعد ما اعتمدت
رفعت الكبير من تانى

والله التنك كان مليان :1: 
بالليل هاتصرف فيهم

----------


## red_dragon

ألاخت اوشا يا رييييييييت بس يعنى بس لو ينفع يعنى  ::sorry::  تصغرى الصور شوية عشان مش عارف ااحملهم اصلا  :y:

----------


## osha

سامح
عاجبك كده الناس مش عارفة تتفرج 
وتقولي التنك مليان؟
أمال لو فاضي كنت شلت الموضوع كله والا ايه  :: 

ريد دراجون
والله ماعرفت اصغرهم 
ولما اعتمدت الموضوع ولقيته كده واحتار دليلي بعت لسامح وطلبت منه يصغرهم
بس هو متقاعس عن أداء المهام المكلف بيها  :: 
حاحاول ارفعهم تاني لو سامح ماعملهمش
بس شكرا على مرورك وان شاء الله لما تشوفهم يعجبوك

----------


## sameh atiya

> سامح
> عاجبك كده الناس مش عارفة تتفرج 
> وتقولي التنك مليان؟
> أمال لو فاضي كنت شلت الموضوع كله والا ايه 
> 
> حاحاول ارفعهم تاني لو سامح ماعملهمش
> بس شكرا على مرورك وان شاء الله لما تشوفهم يعجبوك


*والله التنك كان مليان يا أم محمد*
*بس ما كانشى العيب فى التنك العيب كان فى الخوف وهريدى*
*لأنى كان المفروض أقعد وقت معين وفجأه لقيتنى عديتة وبمراحل وهريدى بيعند*
*المهم إنى برفعهم فى المعرض وهاجيبهم حالاً*

----------


## sameh atiya

تم التعديل 
وتم وضع كل صورة فى غير مكانها الأصلى بعد قراءة الموضوع :Omg: 
إنتِ بقى قوليلى صورة واحد فين وصورة اثنين فين وكده :y: 
بس الراجل ده ما كانشى يقدر يقول 
أموالى وممتلكاتى لسامح عطية ::-s:

----------


## osha

عارف ياسامح
انا جالي يأس منك خلاص  :Omg: 
لا تنك فاضي ولا مليان 

يعني لما اقول اتفضلوا صور صاحب القصر تفتكر نحط صورة ورد مثلا او نافورة !!

انا اصلا حاسة ان فيه شوية صور مفقودة 
حارفع عليك قضية تعويض  :Censored2: 

دلوقت بقى عشان ارفع باقي الصور اللي عندي بدل ما كل شوية اعتمد على التنك - ياريت تقولي اعمل ايه من الاول عشان اصغرهم بدل الحجم العائلي المهول دا :Cool: 

حابقى احكيلك بعدين على قصة الوصية دي بس لما انزل باقي الصور ان شاء الله

----------


## حنـــــان

:: 
ايه اللي انتوا بتعملوه ده
فين الصورة اللي فيها وحدة الأديان دي
طب أنا مستنية وربنا يسهل ويخلص الموضوع ده قبل العيد

----------


## زهــــراء

*فضحتووووووونا كالعادة ..
أنا قاعدة أضحك ع اللي بيحصل تستاهلوا بصراحة ياأوشا وسامح 
أنا قلت أعمل حركة خبيثة وأكسب فيكم ثواب وأنزل الصور الباقية بتوكيل رسمي مزور من أبلتي أم محمد

دي لها علاقة بوحدة الأديان يارشا؟؟إبقي صححي لو قلت حاجة غلط 

وهنا طبعاً إحنا شايفين ...شايفين...
حاجة ماأعرفهاش بصراحة..



وهذه صور أخرى من النباتات الموجودة في الحديقة ..إتفرجوا كده..
*

----------


## osha

حنان
انت مستعجلة على الصور ليه 
ماادينا بنتكلم ومفرفشين كلنا 
 :: 

زهراء
مفروض سامح يبعتلك جواب شكر محمل بقرشين تحت الحساب
لاني كنت حاقاضيه رسميا وفعليا وانسانيا وجوهريا وجزئيا وكليا 
صور وحدة الاديان حارفعها بس لما اعرف الاول الصور بتتصغر ازاي بدل كل مرة مانقعد نشوف التنك مليان والا فاضي

----------


## sameh atiya

> حنان
> انت مستعجلة على الصور ليه 
> ماادينا بنتكلم ومفرفشين كلنا 
> 
> 
> زهراء
> مفروض سامح يبعتلك جواب شكر محمل بقرشين تحت الحساب
> لاني كنت حاقاضيه رسميا وفعليا وانسانيا وجوهريا وجزئيا وكليا 
> صور وحدة الاديان حارفعها بس لما اعرف الاول الصور بتتصغر ازاي بدل كل مرة مانقعد نشوف التنك مليان والا فاضي


*أنا مش عارف حنان مستعجلة ليه على الصور*

*طيب أحكى وأقول اللى حصل*
*نزلت الصور ثم قمت بالتصغير ووضعتهم فى فولدر آخر*
*إتفاقى مع محمد أخويا إنى أروح أقعد نصف ساعة نت وأرجع الماركت*
*أتارى عدى على الوقت ساعة وربع*
*أعمل إيه أعمل إيه*
*قفلت كل حاجه وشغلت صفحتين هريدى النت بقى بطىء بقى عند في*
*وكمان علشان الخوف من محمد اخويا ما كنتش عارف برفع الكبير ولا الصغير غير بعد*
*ما اعتمدت الموضوع لقيت الكبير زى ما هو وكمان فى صور ناقصة*
*قلت أعمل إيه قلت أضغطهم وأبعتهم رسالة على الإيميل ولما أروح بالليل أنزلهم*
*الجهاز حلف يمين قال الصور دى ما تتبعت فى رسالة لو هاتبيعنى قطعة قطعة*
*قلت أبعتهم لزهراء وآخدهم منها بالليل قالتلى بكرة وإذا كان عاجبك*
*الصور هاضيع أنا عندى ديب فريز* 
*ماشى يا زهراء خديهم أعمل إيه ما فيش حد فاتح غيرك*
*وزى ما إنتى شايفة أنا صغرت الصور خليتها 800 × 600 علشان أرفعهم على معرض أبناء مصر*
*تخيلى المعرض يعمل إيه يقولى الأسماء غريبة دخل اسم للصورة أدخل اسم واتنين وستة أبداً*
*إتخنقت منه قمت قفلته* 
*ورفعت على هريدى الصور السبعة اللى كانت موجوده والباقى قلت لما زهراء هانم تفتح*
*وها هي بتضحك علي وتحطها فى مشاركة خاصه بس على مين*
*حالاً سيحذف الصور من مشاركتها وانزلهم فى الموضوع مع تظبيط الصور فى أماكنها الصحيحة*
*وحالاً هاظبط شرح بالصور لكيفية تصغير الصور*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *فضحتووووووونا كالعادة ..*
> 
> *أنا قاعدة أضحك ع اللي بيحصل تستاهلوا بصراحة ياأوشا وسامح* 
> *أنا قلت أعمل حركة خبيثة وأكسب فيكم ثواب وأنزل الصور الباقية بتوكيل رسمي مزور من أبلتي أم محمد* 
> *دي لها علاقة بوحدة الأديان يارشا؟؟إبقي صححي لو قلت حاجة غلط*  
> *وهنا طبعاً إحنا شايفين ...شايفين...*
> *حاجة ماأعرفهاش بصراحة..* 
> 
> 
> ...


*هو فييييييييييييييييييييييين الصور*

----------


## حنـــــان

أنا مش مستعجلة ولا حاجة أدينا قاعدين والجو طراوة بس والنبي بقى كباية شاي عشان محبش أقعد كتير من غيره
سامح أنا مش حقرا الموال اللي انت قلته ده كله في الآخر يعني معرفش تحط الصور
أتاري الحكاية مش بالسهل... كان الله في العون يابني  :: 
أنا مستنية وعلى أقل من مهلكم  ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> أنا مش مستعجلة ولا حاجة أدينا قاعدين والجو طراوة بس والنبي بقى كباية شاي عشان محبش أقعد كتير من غيره
> سامح أنا مش حقرا الموال اللي انت قلته ده كله في الآخر يعني معرفش تحط الصور
> أتاري الحكاية مش بالسهل... كان الله في العون يابني 
> أنا مستنية وعلى أقل من مهلكم


*ما عندناش شاى وما عندناش قهوة ولا حلبة ولا أى حاجة والمية مقطوعة والسكر خلص والأنبوبة خلصت*
*فعلاً من لا يعرف فهو لا يعلم ومن لا يعلم لا يعرف ومن لا يرى فهو أعمى ومن هو أعمى فهو لا يرى ومن يلبس نظارة فهو أعمى ومن لا يلبس نظارة أكيد مش أعمى*
*المهم بقى*
*هو إنتى نازلة على مشاركتى وخلاص*
*الصور فوق موجودة وجاهزة إيه التلاكيك دى* 

*وبعدين فى عيون بترصد الأخطاء الإملائية* 
*ومنهم واحدة هنا أول حرف من إسمها زهراء أنا مش هاقول على الاسم كامل طبعاً*
*وبياخدوا المشاركات اللى فيها أخطاء إملائية ويبعتوها للموضوع ده*

*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread103926.html*
*وإنتى مشاركتك فيها أخطاء*
*إتفرجى على الصور بقى*

----------


## osha

في انتظار الشرح ياسامح  ::@: 

أنا ليا رأي تاني لو سمحت 
ممكن ننقل الصور موضوع تاني جديد ونكمل رغي هنا  :: 

ياابني الشرح ربنا يرضى عليك خليني انزل باقي الصور
احسن حاروح انزلهم بالحجم المهول اياه وادبسك فيهم على مرأى ومسمع من الجميع وعلى رؤوس الأشهاد
وقد أعذر من أنذر
 ::stpd::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايدك يا اوشا على الصور وتسلم ايدك على تصويرك الجميل ده 
كل عام وانتى بخير ويعود عليكى الايام بالخير والبركة ;f:

----------


## زهــــراء

> *هو فييييييييييييييييييييييين الصور*


 :Girl (16):  :Girl (16):  :Girl (16):  :Girl (16): 
 :Girl (16):  :Girl (16):  :Girl (16):  :Girl (16): 
 :Girl (16):  :Girl (16):  :Girl (16):  :Girl (16): 

*رشا ياحبيبتي هاتِ العيش والحلاوة لهذا الكائن الحي مقدماً..
حأرجع أقولك رأيي في الصور بس دلوقت دمي محروق..
...*

----------


## خالد زيدان

*الصور جميلة قوى
وانا اتفق مع سامح فى إنه كان كتبها لي أنا كمان
مش هانختلف يا سامح انت تاخد الجنينه وانا اخد القصر والعربيات والتليفزيون والموبايل
صور جميلة جداً
فعلا تصوير رائع
تسلم إيدك


*

----------


## sameh atiya

> في انتظار الشرح ياسامح 
> 
> أنا ليا رأي تاني لو سمحت 
> ممكن ننقل الصور موضوع تاني جديد ونكمل رغي هنا 
> 
> ياابني الشرح ربنا يرضى عليك خليني انزل باقي الصور
> احسن حاروح انزلهم بالحجم المهول اياه وادبسك فيهم على مرأى ومسمع من الجميع وعلى رؤوس الأشهاد
> وقد أعذر من أنذر


*حاضر حاضر لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله* 
*بما إنى مش عارف إنتى عندك إيه برامج*
*فقلت الرسام بينزل على كل الأجهزة وكل الناس بتستعمل الفوتشوب كمان* 
*جيبت الإثنين وربنا يستر* 
*نفتح برنامج الرسام مع بعض يلا بسرعة*
*بعدين إضغطى على file فوق*
*واختارى open وهاتى الصورة اللى عايزة تصغريها* 
*وبعدين تضغطى على image زى ما موجود فى الصورة هنا* 
** 
*والنسبة بتكون فى المائة* 
*إوعى تختارى فوق الـ 100 هتلاقيها بقت أكبر من بيتكم*
*وكمان التعديل بيكون مرة واحده يعنى صغرتيها وبعدين ما عجبكيش التصغير هتجيى تحطى نسبة تانية لازم تعيدى الأمر من الأول هتعملى من فايل نيو وبعدين اوبن وتجيبى الصورة*
*من الأخر الحجم الحلو خليها 75 وتحتها 75 هتلاقيها نفس حجم الصورتين اللى هاجيبهم دلوقتى*
*كده بتكون النسبة المئوية* 
 
*وتختارى النسبة المئوية زى ما قلتلك*
*وتحفظيها ويا ريت تكون jpg*
*علشان الحجم وكده* 

*نخش على الفوتشوب* 
*هاتروحى على image وبعدين image size* 
** 
*وبعد كده تغيرى الطول والعرض من من Pixel Dimensions و Document size زى كده* 
** 
*بس كده بقى*
*وللعم الصور مسروقة بس انا جربت وشرحت بنفسى* 
*وكمان أزلت الاعلان اللى على الصورة* 
*لو كان عندك برنامج*
*مايكروسوفت اوفيس بيكتشر مانيجر*
*هانزلك طريقة التصغير علية*
*وللعلم فعلاً برنامج اوفيس مانيجر اسهل برنامج للتصغير على رأى قريبة لي ماتت من حوالى 20 سنة* 
*قلتى إيه أجيب الشرح*

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيك يازيزو
كل سنة وانت طيب وشكرا على مرورك وكلامك الجميل
وسعيدة جدا ان الصورعجبتك وان شاء الله تعجبك لما انزل بقيتها 


زهراء 
العيش والحلاوة دول للي حيدخلوا السجن
سامح حنبقى عاوزين له حاجة تانية تناسب وضعه الجديد  :: 

خالد زيدان
انا مبسوطة ان الصور عجبتك
بس عجبتني جدا القسمة اللي قسمتها بينك وبين سامح
طيب اعمل حسابي بس في القسم الياباني في الحديقة 
كان نفسي اوريكم صوره والله بس المشكلة اني على ماوصلت له كانت بطارية الكاميرا خلصت :: 

سامح 
طيب ما انا عارفة قصة الرسام دي
انا افتكرت برنامج تاني بيعملها بطريقة اسهل من كده بدل ما ارفع كل صورة لوحدها
طيب اروح بقى ارفع باقي الصور قبل انتهاء 2008 ::

----------


## osha

نرجع للصور بقى وكفاية رغي




الصورة الجاية دي لمدخل الجزء الاسلامي في الحديقة وهو على الطراز الاندلسي وتلاحظ وجود كتابة بالعربي (الحمد لولي الحمد )



شوية صور متنوعة 



















يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## osha

عودة بعد رفع شوية صور تانيين

الصور القادمة من منطقة الغابات الممطرة
وزي ماهو ظاهر في أول صورة القبة الزجاجية من بعيد بتحفظ للنباتات داخلها المناخ المناسب لنموها 
يعني الجو بالداخل رطب تماما طوال العام وكمان فيه أمطار صناعية بتسقط بشكل متقطع 
الصور كمان فيها صورة طير صغير عجبني شكله وكمان فيها صورة شلال صغير وشرفة صغيرة
اسيبكم مع الصور








































يتبع بكره ان شاء الله

----------


## حنـــــان

انتم قررتم تحطوا صور في الموضوع ليه بس؟ ماكانش ظريف زي ما هو ماشي.
 :: 
بس الصور جميلة قوي يا أوشا... متهيألي في الحتة بتاعة الغابات الممطرة بتبقى الطيور اللي فيها كمان أصلا بتعيش في المناخ ده مش كده؟ يعني حتلاقيهم حاطين في كل حتة في الغابة الطيور على حسب بيئتها الأصلية...
شكله كان يوم ممتع يا أوشا.

أنا لسه مستنية صورة وحدة الأديان دي على فكرة.

----------


## sameh atiya

*الصور جميلة جداً فعلاً*

*سألتك عندك برنامج مايكروسوفت اوفيس بيكتشر مانيجر ما ردتيش علي*
*وده أسهل برنامج بيصغر الصور لو عندك هاجيب الطريقة*

----------


## osha

> انتم قررتم تحطوا صور في الموضوع ليه بس؟ ماكانش ظريف زي ما هو ماشي.
> 
> بس الصور جميلة قوي يا أوشا... متهيألي في الحتة بتاعة الغابات الممطرة بتبقى الطيور اللي فيها كمان أصلا بتعيش في المناخ ده مش كده؟ يعني حتلاقيهم حاطين في كل حتة في الغابة الطيور على حسب بيئتها الأصلية...
> شكله كان يوم ممتع يا أوشا.
> 
> أنا لسه مستنية صورة وحدة الأديان دي على فكرة.


اعمل ايه طيب لسامح
قلت له انقل الصور موضوع تاني وخلينا هنا نتكلم مارضيش :Angry2: 

بالنسبة بقى لسؤالك عن الطيور اللي داخل الصوبة بتاعة الغابات الممطرة 
انا فكرت كتير جدا لقيت انهم غلطوا غلطة كبيرة ومصيرية بالنسبة للصوبة وهو وضع طيور مناسبة للبيئة داخلها 
كان مفروض يحطوا بطاريق عشان تناسب المكان الحار الرطب الممطر باستمرار خاصة ان البطاريق اكثر قدرة على التعايش مع الجو دا 
أما عن طيور المناطق الحارة فيمكن وضعها داخل المنطقة المخصصة للبطاريق في حديقة الحيوانات مع درجة الحرارة المنخفضة اللي حتلائم بالتأكيد طبيعة اجسامها  ::@: 
صورة وحدة الاديان حاحطها بكره ان شاء الله  :4:

----------


## osha

> *الصور جميلة جداً فعلاً*
> 
> *سألتك عندك برنامج مايكروسوفت اوفيس بيكتشر مانيجر ما ردتيش علي*
> *وده أسهل برنامج بيصغر الصور لو عندك هاجيب الطريقة*


شكرا ياسامح على التثبيت وسعيدة ان الصورعجبتك
بس انت سألتني امتى على البرنامج دا  :l: 
انا ماشفتش السؤال خالص :!!!: 
عامة انا صغرت مجموعة كمان وحارفعهم دلوقت بس كنت بارد

----------


## osha

المجموعة الثالثة 

شوية صور متنوعة للحديقة 






















































الصورة الاخيرة دي مدخل الجزء الياباني في الحديقة المترامية الاطراف وفي رأيي انه أجمل جزء فيها على الاطلاق بس للاسف الكاميرا بطارية الكاميرا فضيت في نفس لحظة التقاط الصورة دي وكانت صدمة  ::rolleyes:: 
ان شاء الله اروح مرة تانية واصورها وانزل صورها هنا

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم..

الصور اللي نزلتيها في آخر مجموعتين هايلة يارشا حلوين جداً جداً..
عارفة؟؟ الورد الأحمر اللي في المجموعة الثانية عادةً هو درجة من الأحمر ما أحبها كثير بس شكلهم في الصور حقيقي جميل جداً والتيوليب قصة ثانية أصلاً ...
في المجموعة الثالثة ...فيه صورة اللي هي فيها ألوان مختلفة جداً ..مع إنها فيها كمية ألوان متعددة بس قد إيه طالعة جميلة ومتجانسة..أما الصورة اللي حبيت أنط فيها دي..



اللون الأبيض أحبه جداً يجنن في كل شيء ..حاجة رايقة وهادية كده تقومي ناطة فيها تطلعي روحها..

بصراحة الصور كلها رائعة ..وحدة الأديان دي شكلها مش جاية إلا بطلوع الروح ..
حأنتظرها أنا مع حنان الله يعطينا عمر بس ..
...*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *لو كان عندك برنامج*
> *مايكروسوفت اوفيس بيكتشر مانيجر*
> *هانزلك طريقة التصغير علية*
> *وللعلم فعلاً برنامج اوفيس مانيجر اسهل برنامج للتصغير على رأى قريبة لي ماتت من حوالى 20 سنة* 
> 
> *قلتى إيه أجيب الشرح*


*دى أول مرة*



> *الصور جميلة جداً فعلاً*
> 
> *سألتك عندك برنامج مايكروسوفت اوفيس بيكتشر مانيجر ما ردتيش علي*
> *وده أسهل برنامج بيصغر الصور لو عندك هاجيب الطريقة*


*ودى تانى مرة*




> شكرا ياسامح على التثبيت وسعيدة ان الصورعجبتك
> بس انت سألتني امتى على البرنامج دا 
> انا ماشفتش السؤال خالص
> عامة انا صغرت مجموعة كمان وحارفعهم دلوقت بس كنت بارد


*ودى ثالث مرة عندك البرنامج ولا لأ*

*يا رب ترد قبل نهاية عام 2010* 

*لأ فعلاً الصور جميلة قوى قوى وكمان المعلومات بجد زى العسل*
*اهو الواحد بيتفرج بدل ما يروح سانت لويس*

----------


## Amira

*الصور جميلة جدا يا أوشا ...* 
*المكان ده لو في عندنا زييه كنت أزوره علي الاقل مرة كل شهر استجم و اريح اعصابي وسط المناظر الخلابة دي* 
*عجبني جدا في المجموعة الاولي صورة الـ ريكس بيجونيا شكلها جميلة و لونها اجمل* 

*كويس ان فيه مكان مافيهوش حيوانات و جذبك بالشكل ده * 
*بجد شكرا ليكي علي مشاركتنا الصور و اليوم الجميل ده *

----------


## حمادو

*أخيرا الموضوع نزل فيه صور؟؟


والله أنا سعادتى شنيعة جدا لا توصف


صور جميلة يا أوشا وواضح أن الحديقة ضخمة جدا ماشاء الله

*

----------


## حنـــــان

> بالنسبة بقى لسؤالك عن الطيور اللي داخل الصوبة بتاعة الغابات الممطرة 
> انا فكرت كتير جدا لقيت انهم غلطوا غلطة كبيرة ومصيرية بالنسبة للصوبة وهو وضع طيور مناسبة للبيئة داخلها 
> كان مفروض يحطوا بطاريق عشان تناسب المكان الحار الرطب الممطر باستمرار خاصة ان البطاريق اكثر قدرة على التعايش مع الجو دا 
> أما عن طيور المناطق الحارة فيمكن وضعها داخل المنطقة المخصصة للبطاريق في حديقة الحيوانات مع درجة الحرارة المنخفضة اللي حتلائم بالتأكيد طبيعة اجسامها 
> صورة وحدة الاديان حاحطها بكره ان شاء الله


يا بنتي افهميني
ماهم كان ممكن مايجيبوش طيور خالص!  :Omg: 
قصدي ان كان في اهتمام بالجزئية دي بحيث البيئة تبقى متكاملة ببناتاتها وطيورها.
وصلت ولا لسه  :Bounce:

----------


## osha

> *السلام عليكم..
> 
> الصور اللي نزلتيها في آخر مجموعتين هايلة يارشا حلوين جداً جداً..
> عارفة؟؟ الورد الأحمر اللي في المجموعة الثانية عادةً هو درجة من الأحمر ما أحبها كثير بس شكلهم في الصور حقيقي جميل جداً والتيوليب قصة ثانية أصلاً ...
> في المجموعة الثالثة ...فيه صورة اللي هي فيها ألوان مختلفة جداً ..مع إنها فيها كمية ألوان متعددة بس قد إيه طالعة جميلة ومتجانسة..أما الصورة اللي حبيت أنط فيها دي..
> 
> 
> 
> اللون الأبيض أحبه جداً يجنن في كل شيء ..حاجة رايقة وهادية كده تقومي ناطة فيها تطلعي روحها..
> ...


ياسلام يابنتي لو اعرف ان الصور حتعجبك كده
مكنتش نزلتها خالص 
بدليل صورة وحدة الأديان  :: 
عارفة انا اول ما شفت كمية الورد الابيض دي حسيت اني فعلا عاوزة انط جواه 
لونه ابيض كله سلام وامان وتقبل وترحاب وكل المعاني الجميلة 

عامة خليك مستنية وحدة الاديان قبل نهاية 2008 ان شاء الله  :f:

----------


## osha

> *دى أول مرة*
> 
> 
> *ودى تانى مرة*
> 
> 
> 
> *ودى ثالث مرة عندك البرنامج ولا لأ*
> 
> ...


يانهاري
انت بتعد عليا ياسامح  :Busted Red: 
ايه يعني تسألني تلات مرات وانا ماخدش بالي
الدنيا اتهدت يعني
خليهم خمس مرات عشان الحسد :Afro: 
وعامة حارد عليك اهو عشان بس الزن
لا ماعنديش البتاع اللي بتقول عليه دا 
بس عندي سوفت وير بتاع الكاميرا اللي نازل على الجهاز 
coral snapfire plus

Adobe photo downloader

هم دول اللي عندي وفيهم حاجات كتير ماعرفش عنها ولا حاجة  :Shutup2: 

شكرا ياسامح على مرورك وسعيدة ان الصور عجبتك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*والآن فليفسح الجميع الطريق لكبير خبراء التصوير* 
*العالمى الهندى المصرى المولد واللى لف إيطاليا*
*حته حته حاره حاره ومتحف متحف وبطنه كركبت*
*لما ركب المركب يدوبك من نابولى لكابرى*
*يا أوشا يا ام محمد*
*مش معقوله معندكيشى*
*ميكروسوفت بور بوينت*
*واحد من أهم أساسيات*
*الميكرو سوفت أوفيس*
*Open power point**insert picture* *in one slide**Simply highlight* *the picture**Then from one corner* *decrease  the area* *of the picture**Highlight it* *by clicking right hand mouse**Select  save as picture**Save it as JPEG**If its size is larger* *than 100KB**Retrun to power point* *repeat the steps from from 3 to7**And so on**والآن فقط أكتشفت
أد إييه أن الميكروسوفت بيكتشر مانيجر
أسهل بكتير من
الميكوسوفت بور بوينت
لتصغير حجم الصور
والعلام حول يا جدعان* 
*أما صور حديقة سانت لويس*
*فدول لوحديهم*
*يوروا إد إييه*
*إحنا متنيلين بستين نيله*
*وإن خيبتنا مش على حد*

*أكيد  حديقة سانت لويس* 

*لا فيها نوووية*

*ولا فيها بزرميط*

*بيئة نضيفة بصحيح*

*أكيد هما المسلمين*
*مش إحنا*

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين*

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين* 

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين*

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين*

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين* 

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين* 

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين*

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين* 

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين* 

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين*

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين* 

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين*

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين*

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين* 

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين* 

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين*

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين* 

*أبدا إحنا مش مسلمين*


*يا حسرة عليكى*
*يا أمة*
*هزمت من غير حرب*

----------


## osha

> *الصور جميلة جدا يا أوشا ...* 
> *المكان ده لو في عندنا زييه كنت أزوره علي الاقل مرة كل شهر استجم و اريح اعصابي وسط المناظر الخلابة دي* 
> *عجبني جدا في المجموعة الاولي صورة الـ ريكس بيجونيا شكلها جميلة و لونها اجمل* 
> 
> *كويس ان فيه مكان مافيهوش حيوانات و جذبك بالشكل ده * 
> *بجد شكرا ليكي علي مشاركتنا الصور و اليوم الجميل ده *


خايف اقول اللي في قلبي  ::cop:: 
والا اقول وخلاص والارزاق على الله
يااميرة يابنتي
الحديقة دي لو فيه زيها في القاهرة 
كانت حالة من اثنين مالهمش ثالث
اما انها مغلقة طوال العام حرصا على زهورها 
او ان حلل المحشي والمكرونة والكشري والفسيخ والرنجة في شم النسيم حتملا الجنينة اكتر من الورد
وبس خلاص :3: 

أما عن اهتمامي بيها برغم ان مافيهاش حيوانات خدي عندك المقارنة دي ياستي 
انا زرت حديقة النباتات مرة واحدة في حين ان زيارتي لحديقة الحيوانات تعدت العشرين مرة تقريبا 
واللهم لا حسد  :good: 
اتفضلي يا اميرة الحديقة كلها حاوصيلك بها بعد عمر طويل بس القطط تاخديهم قبل الجنينة  :4:

----------


## osha

> *أخيرا الموضوع نزل فيه صور؟؟
> 
> 
> والله أنا سعادتى شنيعة جدا لا توصف
> 
> 
> صور جميلة يا أوشا وواضح أن الحديقة ضخمة جدا ماشاء الله
> 
> *


أهلا بالمستر حمادووو
انت فين ياعم مش ظاهر  :Play Ball: 
وانا كمان سعادتي اشنع بان سعادتك شنيعة جدا لا توصف
وايوه الصور نزلت مع ان الموضوع كان لطيف جدا من غير صور بس امرنا لله بقى
واينعم 
الحديقة ضخمة جدا لان المدينة اضافت الكثير من الاركان إلى حديقة القصر الاصلية عشان استكمال ما أوصى به المالك الاصلي للحديقة
والحديقة قائمة بالكامل على التبرعات من رجال الاعمال والافراد والشركات 
ودي صورة للوحة اللي بتتحط باسم المتبرع جنب الحاجة اللي بيدفع تمنها في الحديقة



زيها زي حديقة الحيوانات وزي اماكن كتير هنا بس لهذا حديث آخر يطول وأنا الليلة مشغول  :Closedeyes: 
عامة نورت ياخواجه وشكرا على المرور :f:

----------


## osha

> يا بنتي افهميني
> ماهم كان ممكن مايجيبوش طيور خالص! 
> قصدي ان كان في اهتمام بالجزئية دي بحيث البيئة تبقى متكاملة ببناتاتها وطيورها.
> وصلت ولا لسه


بصي 
او شوفي
مش حنختلف في القصة دي
هم مهتمين بكل التفاصيل بشكل مستفز بصراحة  :Doh: 
كان فيه تنك كبير بس ماعرفتش اصوره عشان معرفتش اضبط الاضاءة
التنك كان فيه اسماك البيرانا المتوحشة وكان شكلها جميل جدا 
ودي بتكون موجودة برضه في الغابات الممطرة في أمريكا الجنوبية في اسراب ضخمة جدا 
ربنا يسهل بعد ما اتعرفت اكتر على الكاميرا اقدر اضبط الاضاءة بتاعتها

----------


## osha

> *والآن فليفسح الجميع الطريق لكبير خبراء التصوير* 
> *العالمى الهندى المصرى المولد واللى لف إيطاليا*
> *حته حته حاره حاره ومتحف متحف وبطنه كركبت*
> *لما ركب المركب يدوبك من نابولى لكابرى*
> *يا أوشا يا ام محمد*
> *مش معقوله معندكيشى*
> *ميكروسوفت بور بوينت*
> *واحد من أهم أساسيات*
> *الميكرو سوفت أوفيس*
> ...



الوالد العزيز الدكتور جمال
في تعليق على الجزء الفني
انا ماليش اوي في الفنيات دي انا يادوب على قدي واصنف مستخدمة جيدة لأساسيات الكمبيوتر 
وعندي الباور بوينت وحاضر حاجرب اللي حضرتك قلت عليه 

في الجزئية الاخرى 
يختلف تعريف الاسلام عند بعض الناس
ربما اهتمامك بالجمال والزهور يعتبر عن البعض خروجا عن الاسلام لانه لا يتضمن صلاة او سواك
فالاسلام عندهم الصلاة والسواك وتقطيب الجبين وقول حرام على مجمل التصرفات بغض النظر عن روح الدين 
ولا تتعجب حين ترى من يهدر دمك باعتبارك خائنا وكافرا  تحب زهور مدينة امريكية فاسقة وفاسدة  :No: 

صباح الخير من سانت لويس وان شاء الله لما تيجي نحط حديقة النباتات في الخطة

----------


## osha

اخيرا الصورتين بتوع وحدة الاديان
بس الاول حارغي شوية  :4: 
فيه عدة تماثيل كانت موجودة في الصور السابقة بتحمل نفس الطابع 
ودا عرض خاص كان في الحديقة ولمدة الصيف فقط 
ومن ضمن التماثيل الموجودة في الحديقة تمثال وحدة الاديان وعليه الهلال والنجمة كرمز للاسلام وكمان الصليب كرمز للمسيحية ونجمة داوود كرمز لليهودية 
والغريب ان تمثال بوذا كان موجود برغم ان اتباعه مش بيعتبروه دين ولكن مذهب وتعاليم تتبع
المذهب دا ابتدا يتنشر في امريكا بشكل كبير جدا مؤخرا لاسباب كتيرة مش وقتها دلوقت
الخلاصة ان بسبب انتشاره مؤخرا فرض نفسه على تمثال وحدة الاديان

----------


## زهــــراء

*أخيراااااااااً شفت الصورة المنتظرة أحمدك يارب..
شكلها غريب ياأوشا ..من فوق فهمتها بس الجزء الأسفل من التمثال حسيته ماإله دعوة باللي فوق..
عجبتني جداً الأشجار العالية خلف التمثال ..فكروني بالشجرة تبعي حأبقى أحكيلك عنها..
طبعاً مو محتاجة أقول لك تاني إن الموضوع حلو جداً..*

----------


## osha

> *أخيراااااااااً شفت الصورة المنتظرة أحمدك يارب..
> شكلها غريب ياأوشا ..من فوق فهمتها بس الجزء الأسفل من التمثال حسيته ماإله دعوة باللي فوق..
> عجبتني جداً الأشجار العالية خلف التمثال ..فكروني بالشجرة تبعي حأبقى أحكيلك عنها..
> طبعاً مو محتاجة أقول لك تاني إن الموضوع حلو جداً..*


انا احب اوفي بكلامي يازوزو
واكتر شوية
قلت صورة وجبت اتنين يعني الضعف :4: 
انا برضه شايفة التماثيل كلها اصلا اجزائها مالهاش علاقة ببعض خالص
مش بس التمثال دا
حتى الالوان مش متجانسة 
فضي ازرق ابيض
حاجة كده مالهاش طعم

مستنية حكاية شاطئ النخيل يازوزو مش بس حكاية الشجرة  ::

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...

كل سنة وانتِ طيبة يا اوشا 
جميلة اوى الصور  
انا كمان عجبتنى اوى المجموعة التالته لون الزهور سبحان الله يارب رائعه
والمكان كله اصلا جميل 

تسلم ايدك كمان مره 
ورمضان كريم
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## osha

> السلام عليكم...
> 
> كل سنة وانتِ طيبة يا اوشا 
> جميلة اوى الصور  
> انا كمان عجبتنى اوى المجموعة التالته لون الزهور سبحان الله يارب رائعه
> والمكان كله اصلا جميل 
> 
> تسلم ايدك كمان مره 
> ورمضان كريم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وانت طيبة يامصراوية ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى الاسرة كلها ان شاء الله 

فعلا المكان جميل ولو جيت شفتيه على الحقيقة حتذهلي بالضبط زي ما حصلي انا 

الله يسلمك وشكرا على المرور

----------


## طائر الشرق

فعلا صور جميلة اوى

تسلم ايدك يا ام محمد 

بس من غير بس غلاسة منى

ممكن بس تقوليلنا اسماء النباتات

وبعد كده بلاش سامح خالص :notme:  لازم نتعلم الاكتفاء الذاتى :y:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*[frame="15 80"]الصور جميلة ......ما شاء عليكي يا أوشا

و شكل النباتات كمان جميل.........

أسفة للتأخير........و في انتظار المزيد

تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي[/frame]*

----------


## الكابتن كابو

لا لا ايه الي بيحصل ده ايه النا شيفه ده ايه الشجر والملوخيه دى مفيش جرجير

----------


## osha

> فعلا صور جميلة اوى
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ام محمد 
> 
> بس من غير بس غلاسة منى
> 
> ممكن بس تقوليلنا اسماء النباتات
> 
> وبعد كده بلاش سامح خالص لازم نتعلم الاكتفاء الذاتى


شكرا اخي طائر الشرق على مرورك الجميل وسعيدة ان الصور اعجبتك
الحقيقة مافيهاش غلاسة منك وكان يسعدني اني اجاوب سؤالك :Afro: 
 ولكن الغلاسة حتيجي مني انا لما اقولك اني ماعرفش ولا اسم نبات فيهم  :notme: 
النباتات مش من ضمن اهتماماتي وينحصر اهتمامي بيها في اني اصور اللي يعجبني شكله 
انما بقى اسماء علمية وموطن اصلي وكلام زي دا ماليش فيه خالص  :Shutup2: 

و من غير سامح انا باعرف اصغر الصور على برنامج الرسام
بس كنت باستهبل  :: 
يمكن هو يجيب حاجة اسهل شوية  :y:

----------


## osha

> *[frame="15 80"]الصور جميلة ......ما شاء عليكي يا أوشا
> 
> و شكل النباتات كمان جميل.........
> 
> أسفة للتأخير........و في انتظار المزيد
> 
> تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي[/frame]*


الاخت العزيزة ايمان الشامي

حقيقي انا سعيدة اني قدرت اسعد اخواتي في المنتدى بالصور اللي نزلتها 
صحيح يعني اني اتأخرت حوالي اربع شهور على ما نزلتهم 
بس كل تاخيرة وفيها خيرة 
شكرا على مرورك ومافيش تأخير ولا حاجة وتنوريني دايما  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لا لا ايه الي بيحصل ده ايه النا شيفه ده ايه الشجر والملوخيه دى مفيش جرجير


*مبروك عليكى يا اوشا يا أم محمد* 
*الكابتن كابو أول مشاركة له فى المنتدى كانت فى موضوعك اللى أكيد حينافس موضوعى العين الثالثة فى مسابقة أوسكار منتدى أبناء مصر 2008 لكن السؤال متى ستبدأ هذه المسابقة ولوجو الأوسكار هل سيكون "توت" أم سيظل كما هو "أوسكار"؟!*

----------


## osha

> لا لا ايه الي بيحصل ده ايه النا شيفه ده ايه الشجر والملوخيه دى مفيش جرجير


لا مافيش جرجير
ممكن كسبرة خضرا لو حبيت او بقدونس  :notme: 
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## osha

> *مبروك عليكى يا اوشا يا أم محمد* 
> *الكابتن كابو أول مشاركة له فى المنتدى كانت فى موضوعك اللى أكيد حينافس موضوعى العين الثالثة فى مسابقة أوسكار منتدى أبناء مصر 2008 لكن السؤال متى ستبدأ هذه المسابقة ولوجو الأوسكار هل سيكون "توت" أم سيظل كما هو "أوسكار"؟!*


هو القر اشتغل من دلوقت يادكتور جمال  :Evil 2: 

انا مش حارشح موضوعي ياسيدي اتفضل الاوسكار بالهنا والشفا  :Icecream:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هو القر اشتغل من دلوقت يادكتور جمال 
> 
> انا مش حارشح موضوعي ياسيدي اتفضل الاوسكار بالهنا والشفا


 
*اللهم لا حسد ولا قر ولا نق كل الحكاية أنا أحب أنكش المنافسين بتوعى إشمعنى يعنى هشام طلعت مصطفى ونكشه مع شركة إعمار العقارية الإماراتيه و داماك العقارية الإمارتية المنافسين له على ارض مصر*





> التقييم الموضوع / كاتب الموضوع آخر مشاركة مشاركات المشاهدات    مثبت: حديقة النباتات في مدينة سانت لويس - تصويري ‏( 12) 
> osha 
> اليوم 04:33 am
> بواسطة osha  51628  مثبت: الصور المشاركة فى مسابقة أجمل ما قام بتصويره الأعضاء 
> sameh atiya 
> 06-09-2008 06:20 pm
> بواسطة sameh atiya  040  مثبت: من هنا وهناك 
>  حمادو 
> 06-09-2008 07:31 am
> ...


*



لكن متى ستبدأ مسابقة الأوسكار 2008؟!


*

----------


## osha

انكش يادكتور جمال براحتك ماتقلقش انا اعز النكش اوي
بس مش على طريقة نكش الحيتان بتوع العقارات ربنا يكفينا شرهم 
اما بالنسبة للاوسكار

كل آت قريب 
 :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

سعيدة اخيرا اني قدرت ادخل الموضوع واتفرج براحتي علي الصور اللي فيه
اصل من اول يوم والصور بالحجم العائلي جاتلي عقدة منه وما عرفتش اشوف ولا صورة
بس كويس انه اخيرا بقي متاح وسهل للمشاهدة

نيجي بقي للموضوع
جميل والله الراجل اللي اتبرع بالقصر بتاعه ده
والاجمل مساهمة الناس اللي حافظت علي استمرار المكان بالشكل الجميل ده
والاجمل اكتر ان في مكان واحدة ممكن الواحد يتفرج علي نباتات من جميع انحاء العالم
وكأنه يعني قال ايه زار كل البلاد دي 

بس سيبك انت صورة وحدة الاديان دي جميلة اوي
بس هل يا تري مفعولها في الواقع زي الصورة كده؟
وعجبتني اوي صورة الورد الابيض عامل زي السحاب كده

اوشا دائما كل مواضيعك مميزة
تسلم ايدك يا قمراية

----------


## عاشقة للبحر

اوشا تسلم ايدك على الصور  فعلاً جميلة جدا ربنا يسهل ونشوف فى مصر مكان زى ده

كمان الحوارات الجانبية دمها خفيف جدا 

كل سنة وانتى واسرتك طيبين وكل اهل المنتدى بخير

----------


## osha

> سعيدة اخيرا اني قدرت ادخل الموضوع واتفرج براحتي علي الصور اللي فيه
> اصل من اول يوم والصور بالحجم العائلي جاتلي عقدة منه وما عرفتش اشوف ولا صورة
> بس كويس انه اخيرا بقي متاح وسهل للمشاهدة
> 
> نيجي بقي للموضوع
> جميل والله الراجل اللي اتبرع بالقصر بتاعه ده
> والاجمل مساهمة الناس اللي حافظت علي استمرار المكان بالشكل الجميل ده
> والاجمل اكتر ان في مكان واحدة ممكن الواحد يتفرج علي نباتات من جميع انحاء العالم
> وكأنه يعني قال ايه زار كل البلاد دي 
> ...


انا مش فاهمة ايه مشكلة الحجم العائلي معاكم  :Angry2: 
انت بس هاتي شاشة كبيرة وحتبقى الصور متوافقة معاها  :good: 

موضوع التبرعات هنا قوي جدا ومنتشر بشكل كبير جدا 
لان الناس بتعتبر المدينة كلها بيتها الكبير ولازم كلهم يساهموا في تحسين اوضاع وتطوير والحفاظ على البيت الكبير دا 

أما بقى صورة وحدة الاديان
الحقيقة انا مش شايفة اي مشكلة خالص هنا
الناس بتتعامل مع بعضها بمنتهى الرقي والتحضر ولو حتى فيه حاجة من ناحية الدين الاخر مش بيظهرها 

شكرا ياسمسمة على مرورك وسعيدة ان الصور عجبتك 
كل سنة وانت طيبة

----------


## osha

> اوشا تسلم ايدك على الصور  فعلاً جميلة جدا ربنا يسهل ونشوف فى مصر مكان زى ده
> 
> كمان الحوارات الجانبية دمها خفيف جدا 
> 
> كل سنة وانتى واسرتك طيبين وكل اهل المنتدى بخير


أهلا بك اختي عاشقة البحر

الله يسلمك شكرا على مرورك واضم صوتي لصوتك عشان يبقى في مصر مكان جميل كده ويستمر كمان جميل ويكون مفتوح للناس على طول :y: 

انا لعلمك برضه كنت شايفة الحوارات الجانبية لطيفة اوي بس سامح بقى نزل الصور وبوظ علينا الحوار  ::nooo::

----------


## سارة محسن

شكرا علي الصور الجميلة جدا

----------


## osha

شكرا ياسارة مرورك
وكل سنة وانت طيبة

----------

